# Foaling Season 2008 is Complete!



## Lisa Strass (Jun 19, 2008)

Our foaling season was completed Monday and Tuesday of this week!






Here is our first Shetland baby sired by Red Alert and out of Bonnie, a Mardi Gras daughter. He's a colt (again OH! ), but has a neck and a half, and is my FAVORITE color. Thank you Redi and Bonnie for giving me a bay with chrome! He's not unfolded in this pic at all, but I know how all of you are with posts without pictures and I wanted to share!










And here is a Mardi Gra daughter out of a Masters bred mare. I just love this little girl's face.










This concludes our foaling season here at Strasslein. It's been a great year for us with 5 fillies and 6 colts.





ETA: Updated pics of the colt on page 2.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats on a great foal crop Lisa & Mike.





That little filly there is a knockout. I just love her coloring!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 19, 2008)

That filly






. Would love to see some more of her


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 19, 2008)

Lisa Strass said:


> And here is a Mardi Gra daughter out of a Masters bred mare. I just love this little girl's face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh she is stunning! Congrats on a great foaling year!


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 19, 2008)

congrats time two.

what cuties.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone!



Leeana said:


> That filly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to get some unfolded pics of both of them now that they are figuring out that things are interesting and holding their little heads up and giving ears.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations on some beautiful foals.


----------



## Winchester Farms (Jun 20, 2008)

That filly has just about the prettiest little face I've ever seen!!!!!!


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 20, 2008)

congrats both are gorgeous.


----------



## Fred (Jun 21, 2008)

Just beautiful! Linda


----------



## hairicane (Jun 25, 2008)

Big congrats on your lovely new arrivals.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa I know they BOTH will be knockouts when they mature





Jessica


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh they are very pretty... congrats! Do you have new pictures yet?

Andrea


----------



## Frankie (Jun 30, 2008)

Both are very nice!

Congrats on a great foaling season.


----------



## muffntuf (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the paint's face and eyes! Congratulations~


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes, finally got some pictures of the new Redi colt! His name is Stasslein Red E Justin Case and here he is unfolded.













The filly's pasture is being taken over by weeds, so we need to get it brush hogged to find her! OH!


----------

